# "MOULTON - Special" 1930's track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 29, 2017)

I found this bike in all red - someone decided to spray can it several times.  I decided to start sanding away to see what might be underneath all that red paint.  I found MANY colors and finally down to the original script - "Moulton Special".  Built by a guy in the San Diego area in the 1930's, these are quite rare today.

I decided to go white and and had some decals made up.  Then I lug lined it and it turned out to be a nice bike.  Has a pretty short wheelbase.  Still needed some final pin striping after these pics.

Factory drilled out rear dropouts just like the early Durkopp's.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 2, 2017)

Your bike and photos appear to belong to Classic Cycle on Bainbridge Island in Washington. Your location is listed as Southern California. Did you sell your bike to them?

http://classiccycleus.com/home/repair/museum-bikes-1945-to-1979/#


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 3, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> Your bike and photos appear to belong to Classic Cycle on Bainbridge Island in Washington. Your location is listed as Southern California. Did you sell your bike to them?
> 
> http://classiccycleus.com/home/repair/museum-bikes-1945-to-1979/#




The photos (-ALL of them) are taken in my room etc..  I sold the bike to Jeff and he had it pin-striped and completed it with his own parts.

It looks as though Jeff used a couple of my photos that were taken in my back yard.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 3, 2017)

NIce! I need to put his shop on my to visit list and on my museum page
http://fattiretrading.com/museums.html


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 3, 2017)

I have lots of photos of all his shops.  I've been to 4 or 5 of his shops over the last 15 yrs or more. They are always displayed like a museum inside.  Fun to visit if you ever get a chance.  We have more fun at his house going through all the memorabilia though.


----------

